# My review of Cartoon Network's (and ZAG's) Power Players



## Rap Daniel (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm not a professional critic. This is just my opinion of the show.

I like it. The characters are likeable, voice acting is really well done, and the animation is good, but lackluster at times. The 'morals' of each episode can get pretty cheesy, but it's not too bad. Overall, I think Power Players is a pretty good show, kind of like a more action-oriented Toy Story, except Andy knows his toys are alive. I do have one problem with a particular episode, however. "The Best Team." The toys are trying to not be noticed by the humans in a soapbox race, and they proceed to start running on the track, jumping on kid's heads, on their cars, and probably drawing lots of looks as they go. I just think that's stupid in a kind of funny way. But other than that, the series is pretty nice! I'd say 3.5 stars.


----------



## gregory2MM (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks for sharing thoughts.


----------

